# Help--Gas balloon =>severe reflux!



## Meesh (Apr 8, 2003)

I have IBS-C and when constipated or spasms, I am like a clogged pipe and everything backs up. For past week, spasms and cramps causing even liquid to back up. I am getting constant reflux and I can't seem to stop the spasms (even with Peppermint Oil). I am on Aciphex and Zelnorm, stopped the Reglan, and sleep on propped up pillows. The best thing I know to do is not eat or drink anything after 3PM, yet I have lost so much weight. I am bleeding some from the reflux. Any other ideas for what works to prevent reflux when balloon feeling in intestines? I could sleep sitting up again.....ugh!


----------

